# تامل فى الكتاب المقدس ( الابن الضال )



## volapola (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الالة الواحد امين*

*تعالو كدة فى الاول نفتكر مع بعض قصة او مثل الابن الضال ولية رب المجد يسوع حب يقول المثل دة ليهم و اية مناسبتة فى الكلام تعالو نفتكر سوا  :-*


*وكان جميع العشارين والخطاة يدنون منه ليسمعوه. فتذمر الفريسيون والكتبة قائلين هذا يقبل خطاة ويأكل معهم*

*كان العشارين ""و هم يمنحون حق جمع الضرائب و دول كانو مكروهين من فئات كثيرة من الناس مش بيكونو محبوبين و كانو يغالون فى جمع الضرائب لاخذ الفاضل فى جيبهم""
و كمان الخطاة بجميع اشكال خطياهم  كانو بيحبو يسمعو كلامة و موعظتة  فكان الفريسيون ""إحدى فئات اليهود و كانت ديانتهم ظاهرية وليست قلبية داخلية"" مش بيحبو دة لانهم بيعتبرو انهم خطاة و لا يجوز لهم الجلوس مع احد او ان ياكلو مع احد و راح رب المجد مديهم مثل رائع و هو عن عودة الابن الضال*
*تعالو نفتكر المثل :-*

*""وقال إنسان كان له ابنان. فقال أصغرهما لأبيه يا أبي اعطني القسم الذي يصيبني من المال فقسم لهما معيشته. وبعد أيام ليست بكثيرة جمع الابن الأصغر كل شيء وسافر إلى كورة بعيدة وهناك بذر ماله بعيش مسرف. فلما انفق كل شيء حدث جوع شديد في تلك الكورة فابتدأ يحتاج. فمضى والتصق بواحد من أهل تلك الكورة فأرسله إلى حقوله ليرعى خنازير. وكان يشتهي أن يملا بطنه من الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله فلم يعطه أحد. فرجع إلى نفسه وقال كم من أجير لأبي يفضل عنه الخبز وأنا اهلك جوعًا. أقوم واذهب إلى أبي وأقول له يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك. ولست مستحقًا بعد أن ادعى لك ابنا اجعلني كأحد أجراك. فقام وجاء إلى أبيه وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله. فقال له الابن يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقًا بعد أن ادعى لك ابنًا. فقال الأب لعبيده اخرجوا الحلة الأولى والبسوه واجعلوا خاتمًا في يده وحذاء في رجليه. وقدموا العجل المسمن واذبحوه فنأكل ونفرح. لأن ابني هذا كان ميتًا فعاش وكان ضالًا فوجد فابتدأوا يفرحون. وكان ابنه الأكبر في الحقل فلما جاء وقرب من البيت سمع صوت آلات طرب ورقصًا. فدعا واحدًا من الغلمان وسأله ما عسى أن يكون هذا. فقال له أخوك جاء فذبح أبوك العجل المسمن لأنه قبله سالما. فغضب ولم يرد أن يدخل فخرج أبوه يطلب إليه. فأجاب وقال لأبيه ها أنا أخدمك سنين هذا عددها وقط لم أتجاوز وصيتك وجديًا لم تعطني قط لأفرح مع أصدقائي. ولكن لما جاء ابنك هذا الذي أكل معيشتك مع الزواني ذبحت له العجل المسمن. فقال له يا بني أنت معي في كل حين وكل ما لي فهو لك. ولكن كان ينبغي أن نفرح ونسر لأن أخاك هذا كان ميتًا فعاش وكان ضالًا فوجد."*

*الابن بيقول لابوة يا  والدى انا عاوزك تقسم ميراثنا انا و اخويا و تدينى نصيبى  انا عاوز امشى عاوز اعيش لوحدى عاوز اكون حر بعيد عن هنااااا  و فعل ابوة طلبو زى ما طلب الابن  منة و اعطاة نصيبة من المال و الثروة و ذهب الابن بعيدا و ترك بيتة و هناك طبعا صرف كل فلوسة مع اصدقاءة السوء و فى الاخر حصل مجاعة فى القرية اللى هو  ذهب ليها و مكنش عارف يعمل اية و راح اشتغل عند واحد و شغلو فى رعاية الخنازير و الحقل عندو كان بيبات و ينام مع الخنازير و كانت العيشة  مرة جداا علية  حس انو ندمان فقرر انو يرجع لابوة و يقولو انا عاوز اتوب ليك عاوز ارجعلك و انا ندماااان و طبعا قرر و خد القرار بعد تحضير و تفكير  و لما  ذهب الى قريتو و الى بيت ابية لما ابوة شافو فرح جدا و امر انو  يبحو العجول علشان هيحتفلو  و يقيمو الافراح و لما اخوة رجع من برا شاف الافراح و لما عرف زعل من ابوة لانو قال ازاى انا  قاعد مع ابويا طول الوقت و مفتكرنيش ولا احتفل بيا و لما اخويا العاصى رجع  فرح بية و يحتفل كمان مش مكفية اللى اتعمل يعنى بس ابوة قالو انت معايا على طول لكن اخوك كان زى الميت و كانو صحى تانى من جديد .....
*

*"""شرح مبسط للمثل الرائع اللى اعطاة رب المجد للفريسين..."""*

*دى مش مجرد مثل بيقولو المسيح دة ملياااااااان  افكاااار  و تلميحااااااات و معانى عن رجوع الخاطى و عن محبتو للخطاة اللى بيكونو بعااااد و بيرجعو و حتى لو لسة مرجعوش هما برضو فى قلبو و مستنيهم

نيجى للتامل و خلونا نتعمق اكتر جوا كل كلمة و كل حرف فى المثل نعرف قد اية المسيح عاوز الخاطى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  مستنية :-*

__________________________________________

*
نرى في هذا المثل تردي حال الخاطئ الذي ترك بيت أبيه (الكنيسة) وترك أبيه (الله)

فانحدر إلى حد الهوان والنجاسة وخراب كل شيء حوله*

*إعطني القسم الذي يصيبني من المال( هذا يشير لكل المواهب والوزنات التي أعطاها الله لنا)*

*وسافر إلى كورة بعيدة( طلب الخطية هو بعد عن الله بالقلب والمشاعر. وإنغماسه في ملذات الخطية، يبحث عن كل ما يرضي شهواته، وكلما إنغمس في الخطية إبتعد عن الله)*

*بذر كل شئ* * (كل نعمة وموهبة سبق وأخذها من الله تضيع منه، هذا أضاع كل طاقاته في أمور العالم وشهواته)*

*حدث جوع شديد* *(هو جوع النفس التي إبتعدت عن الله، فملذات العالم غير قادرة أن تشبع، هي تشبع الجسد، ولكن الإنسان روح وجسد. والروح لا تشبع سوى بقربها من الله)
*

*فمضى وإلتصق بواحد* *(هو الشيطان، فمن يهرب من الله ويبتعد عنه يتلقفه الشيطان مباشرة)*

*فأرسله إلى حقوله ليرعى خنازير* *(الخنازير عند اليهود تعني النجاسة. والمعنى أن الشيطان إستعبد هذا الإنسان في خدمة شقاوة الخطية ومرارتها وإنحطاطها. هو ترك خدمة أبيه الخفيفة ونيره الهين ليبيع نفسه لإبليس، يشقى تحت نيره الثقيل والنجس، وتاه في العالم (حقول إبليس) بعيدًا عن الله، وعن بيت الله*)

*يملأ بطنه من الخرنوب* *(هو إشارة لملذات العالم وشهواته التي يملأ بها الخاطئ بطنه. فالخاطئ كل همه إشباع بطنه وشهواته "آلهتهم بطنهم" (في19:3). هذا الخرنوب يملأ البطن ولكنه بلا فائدة غذائية، أي هو لا يشبع ""من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش"" (يو13:4). والخرنوب هو طعام الخنازير  والمواشي (علفًا للماشية والخنازير)، إلا أن الناس يأكلونها مجففة إبان المجاعات)*


*فلم يعطه أحد (لا يستطيع أحد أن يشبع النفس سوى الله. بل بعد أن يقع الخاطئ في براثن الشيطان يحرمه حتى من اللذات الجسدية التي كان يغريه بها سابقًا، فهو يتلذذ بعذاب الإنسان وآلامه)*


*فرجع إلى نفسه* *(هذه هي نقطة التحول حين يهدأ الإنسان ويفكر في حاله أيام كان فيها مع الله، وحاله وهو بعيد عن الله. هنا نرى أن خطة الله في سماحه بالمجاعة قد أتت بالفائدة المرجوة منها. وكلمة رجع إلى نفسه هي نفسها التوبة أو أول خطوة في التوبة، فكلمة توبة تعني تغيير الفكر. هذه الخطوة هي الخطوة الأولى لرجوعه إلى أبيه، لقد أعمل عقله وضميره وليس شهواته، كان في نوم وإستيقظ. ولاحظ أن التائب يحتاج لظروف خارجية تجعله يسرع بتقديم التوبة مثل المجاعة وهذه يسمح بها الله، ويحتاج لإقناع وتبكيت الروح القدس الذي يبكت مع إعطاء رجاء بأن الله فاتح أحضانه مستعد لقبول التائب. وهذا العمل (الظروف الخارجية) أو إقناع الروح القدس داخليًا هو عمل الله لذلك يصرخ أرمياء ""توبني فأتوب"" فكما أن هناك مخطط شيطاني لإذلال الإنسان فهناك مخطط إلهي لخلاص الإنسان)

الأجير (إشارة لمن يحيا بروح العبودية، يعمل ليس عن حب بل طمعًا في أجر ولكن حتى من يحيا في بيت الله بروح العبودية ولا يفارقه، حتى هذا يشبعه الله)*

*وقال كم من أجير لأبي يفضل عنه الخبز وأنا اهلك جوعًا* *(شارة لوفرة الشبع (روحيًا ونفسيًا وجسديًا للانسان الذى مع اللة يستمتع باللة )*


*أقوم وأذهب إلى أبي* *(هذه تُحسب للابن الضال فيقولو علية بعض الناس  (الابن الشاطر) إذ لم يؤجل توبته، ورجوعه، بل قام فورًا. وكم من أناس أجلوا توبتهم للغد ولم يأتي الغد وهلكوا )*


*إجعلني كأحد أجراك (لاحظ أنه شاعر بعدم الاستحقاق إذ كان قد أخذ نصيبه من قبل وبدده، لكن الآب في محبته لم يسمح له بأن يقول هذه العبارة)


فقام وجاء إلي أبيه هو نفذ التوبة فورًا ولاحظ محبة الآب وقبوله*

*تحنن.. ركض.. وقع على عنقه وقبله* *( بالرغم من قذارته ونجاسة الخنازير التي كان يحيا معها. هذه القبلات الأبوية كعلامة للمغفرة)*


*أخطأت إلى السماء**( هو تعبير عبري. والله يعرف كل شيء ولكنه ينتظر هذا الاعتراف. رجوع الأب لابنه هو تطبيق لقول الكتاب "إرجعوا إلىّ أرجع إليكم")
*
*وإذا كان لم يزل بعيدًا** (مع أول خطوة للخاطئ التائب يقترب الله عدة خطوات. فهذا الضال كان مازال في عريه ونجاسته وخزيه، لكن إذا قرر العودة، أشعره الله بقبوله، وبقبلات الصفح والمحبة ليشجعه)*

*و نلاحظ هنا ان ابوة لما شافوة امر انهم يقدمو لة اربع اشياااااء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحلة الأولى..!!!!!!!!!!!!
 خاتمًا في يديه..!!!!!!!!!!
 حذاءً في رجليه..!!!!!!!!!!
 قدموا العجل المسمن..!!!!!!!!!*


*الحلة الأولى* *(رداء البر الذي حصلنا عليه في المعمودية أولًا، لذلك تسمى التوبة لما حد بيتوب بانها  معمودية ثانية )*

*خاتمًا في يديه* *(علامة عودته للبنوة والسلطان على الحصول على المواهب الإلهية ثانية (فالخاتم يستخدم في ختم أوراق صرف النقود و كان بكون مع الملوك بس )*

*حذاءً في رجليه* *(فكلمة الإنجيل تنقي وتحفظ "سراج لرجلي كلامك"  تعليم كلمة الله التي  ترشد في أثناء السير  تحفظ القدم من وعورة الطريق)*

*قدموا العجل المسمن** (إشارة لتقديم المسيح نفسه ذبيحة على الصليب وذبيحة يومية في سر الإفخارستيا. وهو مسمن فهو دسم الحياة الروحية)*

*فنأكل ونفرح* *(هذه علامة إتحادنا مع المسيح في سر الإفخارستيا. فرح المسيح هو في عودة الخاطئ وإتحاده به بعد انفصال. وهنا الفرح سيكون في السماء كلها )*

*فإبتدأوا يفرحون. إبني هذا كان ميتًا فعاش* *(الخطية هي الموت  وبهذا نفهم أن الموت الجسدي ما هو إلاّ إنتقال لحياة أفضل، طالما كان المنتقل يحيا حياة التوبة)*

*الابن الأكبر* *(ومازال هناك حتى الآن في الكنيسة من لهم روح العبيد هذه، ويتخاصمون مع الله بسبب أنهم يشعرون بأن الله حرمهم من (مال/ ترقية/ صحة/..الخ). ويقولون نفس الشئ* *لم أتجاوز وصيتك* *وهذا شعور كثيرين إذ تصيبهم تجربة فيقولون لماذا ونحن لا نخطئ (بر ذاتي) ويقولون أيضًا * *ها أنا أخدمك** ويقول هؤلاء نحن الذين صمنا وصلينا وكنا نذهب للكنيسة. قد حرمنا الله من كذا وكذا هؤلاء يظنون أنهم أصحاب فضل على الله، هم يصومون ويصلون لا عن حب بل طلبًا لمكافأة. لا كبنين بل كعبيد، وهؤلاء يمتنعون عن الذهاب للكنيسة (مثل هذا الابن الأكبر) في تجاربهم)
*

*فغضب ولم يُرِد أن يدخل* *(والابن الأكبر يرمز للكتبة والفريسيين الذين رفضوا قبول المسيح للعشارين والخطاة، واليهود عمومًا الذين رفضوا قبول الأمم. ولاحظ قوله ابنك هذا علامة على الإحتقار (إحتقار الفريسيين للعشارين والخطاة).*

*كل ما لي فهو لك (الله أعد نصيبًا ومجدًا لنا في السماء، فإن كنا نؤمن بهذا ونصدقه، هل نتخاصم مع الله، إذا حُرِمنا من أي نصيب أرضي، هذا يعادل غباوة الابن الاكبر الذي يقارن بين جدي، وكل أملاك الأب ومجده)*


*سمع صوت آلات طرب* *(هو صوت السمائيين بالخاطئ الذي تاب، وصوت فرحة الكنيسة الأرضية بالغفران والفداء الذي حصلت عليه)
*

*لو ركزنا هنا كماااان  نلاحظ أن الابن الأصغر كان مرتدًا وهو خارج البيت مستسلمًا لشهواته ولكن الابن الأكبر كان مرتدًا وهو داخل البيت وظهر هذا في تركه البيت وغضبه وعدم إشتراكه في الوليمة ورفضه دخول البيت. وهو كان مرتدًا مع أنه داخل البيت لأنه عاش بروح العبيد*


*لم تعطني جديًا* *(وهو عاش بروح البر الذاتي (خطية الفريسيين)
*
*قط لم أتجاوز وصيتك* *(ومع هذا لاحظ محبة أبيه له وكلماته الرقيقة له، فهو يريد أن الجميع يخلصون)*


*و كماااان لو بصينا هنا نلاقى شى عجيب ان الابنين ضلا، الأصغر إذ إشتهى اللذات الحسية ترك بيت أبيه، والأكبر إشتهى اللذات ولكنه ظل داخل البيت غير شاعر بالبنوة التي اعطاة لة ابية ، ولكن  هو  لا يرى أي المجد المعد في السماء. الابن الأكبر ليس له النظرة المستقبلية للأمور أي للسماء*


*طب متيجى نجيب الخلاصة بقى علشان مطولش عليكو ( دة على اساس انى اللى فات دة كان نبذة ) *:t17::t19::34ef:

* ربنا خلق الإنسان لية لية علشان  يعمل  في الأرض  وهذا يناظر عملنا اليوم في أعمالنا وأشغالنا  نعمل لمجد اسمه خصوصًا بعد أن صرنا في المسيح  والإنسان يُقَيَّم بقيمة عمله.

     ما هو مقدار النجاح الذي ننجح به في أعمالنا؟ لكل واحد مواهبه (ذكاؤه/ قوته/ عمله/ خبراته..) ولكن كل هذا يقع في حيز المحدود. ولكن قربنا و حبنا و تعلقنا و  إتصالنا بالله، إذا كنا على إتصال بالله، فهذا ينقلنا إلى حيز اللا محدود. (مثل بطارية موصلة على مصدر شحن غير محدود، إن فصلتها ستعمل لمدة محددة ثم تنتهي شحنتها وتموت).

     خلق الله آدم، وكان آدم على إتصال بالله فكان سيعيش للأبد ولكنه بسبب الخطية انفصل عن الله، فوقع في حيز المحدود فمات.

     الإنسان المتصل بالله، يكون له شركة مع الروح القدس، منها يستمد قدرات لا نهائية، 

     إحساس الإنسان بذاته وقدراته يفصله عن المصدر اللانهائي لكل شيء، فمهما كانت قدرات إنسان فهو لا يستطيع أن يقول "أستطيع كل شيء.. مع بولس الرسول.. ولكن يكمل في المسيح الذي يقويني" انت مش هتقدر تعمل حاجة غير وانت حاطط املك همك حلمك طموحك امنياتك فى المسيح رامى كل طلباتك لذلك فالطالب الذي يمتنع عن الكنيسة، هو معتمد على ذاته منفصل عن الله.

     الابن الضال أخذ مواهِبَهُ وسافر إلى كورة بعيدة فخسر المصدر اللانهائي بإتصاله بأبيه، ومن المؤكد أن أمواله ومواهبه ستنفذ ويدخل في مجاعة.*

*     رجوعه إلى أبيه أعاده لحالة الإتصال مع الله (الحلة الأولى) الله برره حين رجع إليه.

 الخاتم  عاد نتيجة إتصاله يستمد على شيء من المصدر اللانهائي، ليحصل على مواهب ثانية إذ قد تبرر.

حذاءً في رجليه  ليخرج للعمل المكلف به (أف10:2) (المواهب التي حصل عليها هي للخدمة).

العجل المسمن هو التناول والإتحاد مع الله ليكون نجاح العمل لا نهائي. نجاح غير محدود فالله يعمل معه.

و للة المجد الدائم الى الابد اميييييين*
________________________________
*__________________________________________________________
يا اللة 

العمر كلة

لن يكفى شكرى على تلك اللحظة

يوم تسامحنى

وتقبلنى

وتحضنى

وترفع عنى خطيتى
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## volapola (25 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا الرب يباركك



اشكرك جدااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل جدا جدا جدا شكرا لتعبك


----------



## volapola (26 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدا جدا جدا شكرا لتعبك



اشكرك جدا جدا على تعليقك و شكرا ليك


----------

